# emerge gimp ....  RESOLU

## PtitLu

Voilà ce que me sort emerge quand je veux installer gimp, au bout de quelques minutes de compilation :

****

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gimp-1.2.3-r2/work/gimp-1.2.3/plug-ins/perl/po'

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gimp-1.2.3-r2/work/gimp-1.2.3/plug-ins/perl'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gimp-1.2.3-r2/work/gimp-1.2.3/plug-ins/perl/Gimp'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gimp-1.2.3-r2/work/gimp-1.2.3/plug-ins/perl/Gimp'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gimp-1.2.3-r2/work/gimp-1.2.3/plug-ins/perl/Net'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gimp-1.2.3-r2/work/gimp-1.2.3/plug-ins/perl/Net'

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/gimp-1.2.3-r2/work/gimp-1.2.3/plug-ins/perl/UI'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gimp-1.2.3-r2/work/gimp-1.2.3/plug-ins/perl/UI'

true || (cd embed && make all)

ACCESS DENIED  mkdir:     /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.6.1/i686-linux/auto/Gimp

mkdir /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.6.1/i686-linux/auto/Gimp: Permission denied at /usr/lib/perl5/5.6.1/ExtUtils/Install.pm line 137

make[3]: *** [pure_site_install] Error 255

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gimp-1.2.3-r2/work/gimp-1.2.3/plug-ins/perl'

make[2]: *** [install] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gimp-1.2.3-r2/work/gimp-1.2.3/plug-ins/perl'

make[1]: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gimp-1.2.3-r2/work/gimp-1.2.3/plug-ins'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_install, Line 25, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-gimp-1.2.3-r2-18695.log"

mkdir:     /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.6.1/i686-linux/auto/Gimp

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*********

Si quelqu'un pouvait me guider car j'ai vraiment besoin de the gimp.

Merci.

////////////////

Ajout.

Bon, c'était des problèmes de droit. Insolubles à la main.. un emerge perl && emerge gimp a reglé le souci.   :Very Happy: 

----------

